# Decomposing Pumpkins - Homestarrunner.com



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

http://homestarrunner.com/weeklies/brainkrieg_pumpkins.mp3 - Right click to save

Brainkrieg sings Decomposing Pumpkins

A fun, far from creepy song from the guys over at Homestarrunner.com (from last Halloween). Sadly the brothers haven't updated the site in nearly a year, and I'm sure this has been posted since then, but I couldn't find it anywhere!


----------

